# Anybody seeing any mullet?



## Rammer Jammer (Oct 1, 2007)

Was hoping to go mullet fishing tomorrow and/or Saturday morning? Anybody been seeing 'em anywhere. I was wondering if it's still a little early and they are still stacked up in the bayous/rivers. Any help would be appreciated - having a little get together Saturday night and would like to feed the troops without breaking the bank! :banghead


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I was out on the shore of Blackwater bay the other day and saw some smaller ones schooling down the beach. They were small though. Maybe eating size. And I only saw two schools go by in about an hours time.


----------



## PaleRed (Oct 2, 2007)

The only place I have seen them has been around the muddy bottom areas. Saw a guy cruisin in a "mullet boat" yesterday afternoon. Said he had been getting some in the Sound. I'm guessinghe was talking about theSanta Rosa Sound.


----------



## Rammer Jammer (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks guys, I'll go see if I can find some.


----------



## seminolewind (Oct 1, 2007)

Need to learn how to open that net first :Flipbird


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

I've been seeing a few on my dock in east bay, mostly schools of small finger mullet.


----------



## Rammer Jammer (Oct 1, 2007)

> *seminolewind (4/17/2008)*Need to learn how to open that net first :Flipbird


Ummmm.............nevermind!


----------



## flounder_hounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Sunday me and mt son fished Navy base and saw several schools.It figures I was going to put my net in the jeep and decided not at the last minute!


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

I have seen some nice schools of black mullet between the old C.G. station and pickens recently.


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

I've seen some in the Santa Rosa sound along the docks.


----------



## Turbow (Mar 7, 2008)

Are you guys talking about netting them or is there anyway to catch these with hook and line. Also, I never knew anyone ate them. I always thought they were just bait.


----------



## snakeawave (Oct 1, 2007)

I saw some small schools near opal beach in the sound yesterday


----------



## Rammer Jammer (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for all the tips - I'll try a few of them out for sure tomorrow. 

Turbow - most common method (only one know to me anyway)is cast net and fresh fried mullet is fine eating!


----------



## snakeawave (Oct 1, 2007)

[

Turbow - most common method (only one know to me anyway)is cast net and fresh fried mullet is fine eating![/quote]





And dont forget the cheese Grits :hungry


----------



## on the prowl (Apr 4, 2008)

Give the entrance to Bayou Grande a try.Go in a ways but stay this side of the bridge. If you dont have a boat it makes it tough. They are not huge yet, but good eatin size. Early in the morning theyhave been close to shore.

hope you get a bunch


----------



## TCAT (Oct 9, 2007)

I know Destin Harbor may be a stretch but the far east end was full of large mullet this afternoon. I sat in awe just watching tons of large mullet just in front of Dolphin Point Condos. 

Keith


----------



## fishin bud (Apr 19, 2008)

we have been catchin big black mullet in perdido bay around all them docks


----------

